# ANSI TYPE B - Cabinet Pulls



## Dominic (Feb 8, 2021)

I have a question regarding the cabinet pulls and required reach range over the kitchen counters. This question only pertains to the ANSI Type B/Fair Housing Apartments. There is an exception in both of these codes that the countertop in kitchens can be 25.5” deep. From the face of the cabinet door that only leaves ¾” for a cabinet door pull. Do the cabinet pulls need to be within that 25.5” reach range or can they extend beyond that? The pull that are specified extends 7/16” beyond the 25.5”.  See attached picture.

Has anyone come acrosss this issue?

Thank you...


----------



## RLGA (Feb 8, 2021)

There are a variety of pulls that are recessed or project much less from the face of a drawer/door.

The _Significant Changes_ book that addresses this exception when it was added in the 2009 edition does not address hardware at all. Although the exception specifically mentions the depth of "countertops," I would expect some to interpret just the way you think they might, by including the added dimension of the hardware.


----------



## Dominic (Feb 8, 2021)

RLGA said:


> There are a variety of pulls that are recessed or project much less from the face of a drawer/door.
> 
> The _Significant Changes_ book that addresses this exception when it was added in the 2009 edition does not address hardware at all. Although the exception specifically mentions the depth of "countertops," I would expect some to interpret just the way you think they might, by including the added dimension of the hardware.


Thank you.  I will look for different pulls.


----------



## ADAguy (Feb 8, 2021)

Avoid recessed pulls, can't open using knuckles. suggested projection of 1.5" best for knuckling if no fingers.
They have touch latch drawer glides where you just tap the face, no face pulls required.


----------



## Teeshot (Feb 8, 2021)

I've not heard or run into a situation where the hardware was considered an obstruction that interferes with the maximum reach range.


----------



## ADAguy (Feb 9, 2021)

"Operable part" is also a requirement.


----------



## Dominic (Feb 9, 2021)

ADAguy said:


> "Operable part" is also a requirement.


ADAguy,  What do you mean by "Operable Parts"?


----------



## ADAguy (Feb 10, 2021)

as in to "operate" as in "to open" the drawer. 
Eliminate the face pull and you reduce the depth required to reach to within the 24" max. allowed.


----------



## Rick18071 (Feb 10, 2021)

ANSI use to require 20% of the cabinets in break rooms and kitchens to be accessible. That was later taken out so I guess none need to be accessible which would include the pulls.


----------



## ADAguy (Feb 11, 2021)

If you provide, you must comply


----------

